# The meek shall inherit...meaning of "meek"



## panta dokimazete

From google:



> meek:
> # humble in spirit or manner; suggesting retiring mildness or even cowed submissiveness; "meek and self-effacing"
> # very docile; "tame obedience"; "meek as a mouse"- Langston Hughes
> # evidencing little spirit or courage; overly submissive or compliant; "compliant and anxious to suit his opinions of those of others"; "a fine fiery blast against meek conformity"- Orville Prescott; "she looked meek but had the heart of a lion"; "was submissive and subservient"
> wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn
> 
> # Humble, modest, meager, or self-effacing; Submissive, despirited, or of broken will
> en.wiktionary.org/wiki/meek



Matthew 5:5
"Blessed are the meek, for they shall inherit the earth."

I do not believe that the definition of *meekness* is synonymous with *weakness* in the context of this Scripture.

Jesus was meek, right?

I propose "meek" in this context means self-restrained in humility.

Thoughts?


----------



## Grymir

The greek word means - mild, humble. It's interesting the stuff that was added to the definition that you looked up. Princeton no less. hmmm


----------



## jambo

Meekness is strength whereas weakness is exactly that, weakness. I am struck by the fact that Moses was the meekest man in all the earth (Nu 12.3) yet he did not enter the land the Israelites inherited, yet the meekest saint will inherit the earth.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Matthew Henry says:



> The meek are those who quietly submit themselves to God, to his word and to his rod, who follow his directions, and comply with his designs, and are gentle towards all men (Tit. iii. 2); who can bear provocation without being inflamed by it; are either silent, or return a soft answer; and who can show their displeasure when there is occasion for it, without being transported into any indecencies; who can be cool when others are hot; and in their patience keep possession of their own souls, when they can scarcely keep possession of any thing else. They are the meek, who are rarely and hardly provoked, but quickly and easily pacified; and who would rather forgive twenty injuries than revenge one, having the rule of their own spirits.


----------



## VictorBravo

"Meek" has other aspects too. Consider an OT passage (and I'm confident Jesus was thinking of these things):



> Seek ye the LORD, all ye meek of the earth, which have wrought his judgment; seek righteousness, seek meekness: it may be ye shall be hid in the day of the LORD'S anger.



-- Zephaniah 2:3

The word for "meek" here in the Hebrew, (ענוי) means lowly or humbled. But what is interesting is that these meek people "have wrought his judgment." And Zephaniah equates meekness with righteousness, which itself means being in the right both morally and legally.

So being righteous (being in the right) involves being meek. Meekness, in other words, is not for wilting wimps. It is for those who look to God for protection and seek to glorify only God in their "rightness." (Please don't misinterpret this to mean that being meek means that you are automatically righteous).

Something to consider in how we deal in our daily interactions. We are called to be zealous for God's righteousness, but to be meek in doing so, as opposed to the zeal of Jehu.


----------



## panta dokimazete

victorbravo said:


> "Meek" has other aspects too. Consider an OT passage (and I'm confident Jesus was thinking of these things):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seek ye the LORD, all ye meek of the earth, which have wrought his judgment; seek righteousness, seek meekness: it may be ye shall be hid in the day of the LORD'S anger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- Zephaniah 2:3
> 
> The word for "meek" here in the Hebrew, (ענוי) means lowly or humbled. But what is interesting is that these meek people "have wrought his judgment." And Zephaniah equates meekness with righteousness, which itself means being in the right both morally and legally.
> 
> So being righteous (being in the right) involves being meek. Meekness, in other words, is not for wilting wimps. It is for those who look to God for protection and seek to glorify only God in their "rightness." (Please don't misinterpret this to mean that being meek means that you are automatically righteous).
> 
> Something to consider in how we deal in our daily interactions. We are called to be zealous for God's righteousness, but to be meek in doing so, as opposed to the zeal of Jehu.
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue Tick

Calvin's Thoughts



> Happy are the meek By the meek he means persons of mild and gentle dispositions, who are not easily provoked by injuries, who are not ready to take offense, but are prepared to endure anything rather than do the like actions to wicked men. When Christ promises to such persons the inheritance of the earth, we might think it exceedingly foolish. Those who warmly repel any attacks, and whose hand is ever ready to revenge injuries, are rather the persons who claim for themselves the dominion of the earth. And experience certainly shows that, the more mildly their wickedness is endured, the more bold and insolent does it become. Hence arises the diabolical proverb, that “We must howl with the wolves, because the wolves will immediately devour every one who makes himself a sheep.” But Christ places his own protection, and that of the Father, in contrast with the fury and violence of wicked men, and declares, on good grounds, that the meek will be the lords and heirs of the earth The children of this world never think themselves safe, but when they fiercely revenge the injuries that are done them, and defend their life by the “weapons of war,” (Ezekiel 32:27.) But as we must believe, that Christ alone is the guardian of our life, all that remains for us is to “hide ourselves under the shadow of his wings,” (Psalm 17:8.) We must be sheep, if we wish to be reckoned a part of his flock.
> 
> It will perhaps be objected, that what has been now said is contradicted by experience. I would first suggest that it be considered, how greatly ferocious people are disturbed by their own restlessness. While they lead so stormy a life, though they were a hundred times lords of the earth, while they possess all, they certainly possess nothing. For the children of God, on the other hand, I answer, that though they may not plant their foot on what is their own, they enjoy a quiet residence on the earth. And this is no imaginary possession; for they know, that the earth, which they inhabit, has been granted to them by God. Besides, the hand of God is interposed to protect them against the violence and fury of wicked men. Though exposed to every species of attack, subject to the malice of wicked men, surrounded by all kinds of danger, they are safe under the divine protection. They have already a foretaste, at least, of this grace of God; and that is enough for them, till they enter, at the last day, into the possession of the of the world.


----------



## Richard King

I think of meekness as the opposite of hubris.


----------



## panta dokimazete

Richard King said:


> I think of meekness as the opposite of hubris.


----------

